# Highkey mit Photoshop "simulieren" (Porträt)?



## phoebe111 (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wenn man eine ganz normal belichtete Porträtaufnahme hat: wie kann man diese mittels Photoshop auf "highkey" trimmen?

Gibts hierfür ein Tut?

Danke.
Phoebe


----------



## Leola13 (4. Mai 2005)

Hai,

Tut ist mir spontan keines bekannt, aber über Helligkeit, Kontrast, Tonwertkorrekturen, Gradiationskurven solltest du brauchbare Ergebnisse erzielen könne. 
Nicht zu vergessen bei Farbbildern : Farbton/Sättigung.
Evtl. mit dem Abwedler/Nachbelichter arbeiten. 

... und schau mal hier 

Ciao Stefan


----------

